# Substrate question



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Quick question about substrate. New to cichlids, but not to this awesome forum. Been enjoying reading posts over the last year trying to educate myself and make sure I'm ready for the commitment for a tank. Getting ready to start my first tank, can't wait. I am planning on using pool filter sand for substrate. Wondering if anyone has ever mixed PFS with eco-complete for african cichlids to get the buffering benefits of the eco complete, but yet save money by mixing? Appreciate all of your opinions.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

As an ex surfer who has spend untold hours with beach sand stuck between my cheeks I have to say I'm no fan of sand. Give me gravel any day.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are your tap water tests telling you- pH, gH and kH?

Most likely you will not need a buffer. Also, with the amount of water changes you'll need to perform, the substrate you choose will have little impact on your water. Need to know the above readings.

From my perspective, sand is the way to go. It's awesome to watch your fish sift through it looking for food and doing what's natural to them.

Jeffkro- unless you're surfing in your aquarium, not sure how that relates to the OPs question....


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

jeffkro said:


> As an ex surfer who has spend untold hours with beach sand stuck between my cheeks I have to say I'm no fan of sand. Give me gravel any day.


I don't like gravel tween my cheeks. :dancing:


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Substrate has very little effect on buffering capacity, as it dissolves too slowly to do so. You will be fine with just pool filter sand.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok, thanks. PFS it is. I haven't tested my water yet. Being a beginner, I guess I'm approaching it with worst case scenario in mind and wanting to be prepared if my baseline water parameters are way off. Appreciate all the input! I'll post again when I get started. Deciding right now whether to paint the background or spray it with Plasti dip. If I choose the Plasti dip, rather do it outside because of the fumes. Don't know if I have the patience to wait until April though. Little cold in Chicagoland area.


----------

